# Transmission Problems Bolens 1668



## flhx (Sep 10, 2010)

New to the forum, tried to post but nothing appeared. Are the hydro transmissions on the 1668 Eliminator difficult to work on? And are parts still available for these transmissions? I have a opportunity to buy($200) a very clean and good running 1668 with a locked up transmission. Is this transmission worth saving, are should I just walk away from it? Tractor is super clean.
Thanks for any help


----------

